# New Ethera Soundscapes from Zero-G



## Time+Space (May 10, 2017)

Following on from the huge success of Ethera and Ethera Soul Edition, Zero-G has super-charged its third Ethera release by combining three libraries in one package.

Armed with a custom Kontakt GUI and over 500 Kontakt patches, Ethera Soundscapes features...


A sublime cinematic vocal library with male and female voices based on the critically acclaimed Ethera Vocal library.

An atmospheric ambience library with patches that can evoke anything from everyday experiences to shocking horror and grandiose beauty.

And a massive bank of custom made synth instruments designed specifically for the soundtrack creative - it even includes an arpeggiator and FX rack.
Ethera Soundscapes is a great all-in-one solution for soundtrack creation - check out the extensive range of videos to see just how vast and versatile this collection is.

Download the free taster instruments and save 20% until 23rd May!

Click here for full details


----------



## Oliver (May 10, 2017)

as i own the ethera 2.0 vocal library. is there anything new in vocals in this new library?


----------



## Time+Space (May 10, 2017)

Hi Oliver, Ethera Soundscapes includes all new phrases.


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2017)

Just to be 100% clear then, nothing in all previous versions of 'Ethera' is in Soundscapes, it's all entirely new....and therefore there's no crossgrade offer for those who bought all the previous versions.....correct??


----------



## Time+Space (May 10, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Just to be 100% clear then, nothing in all previous versions of 'Ethera' is in Soundscapes, it's all entirely new....and therefore there's no crossgrade offer for those who bought all the previous versions.....correct??



Yes, that's absolutely correct.


----------



## StefanoM (May 10, 2017)

Yes, Ethera Soundscape is all entirelly new. Female Vocal ( by Clara Of Course) , Legato , Sustain & New Phrases..., New Male Vocal, Two Types of Wavetable Synth, with ARP, Grain , And a total sound control.. Over 500 presets...etc etc


----------



## mouse (May 10, 2017)

Awesome. Loved the first one and get some great use out of it. This is on my list too!


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2017)

Time+Space said:


> Yes, that's absolutely correct.


Cheers; downloading now. I have used 'the Etheras' a LOT so am looking forward to exploring this one as well.

Anyone know who the male vocalist is? (I haven't finished downloading yet, so can't check the documentation). Just curious.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2017)

Yikes - that demo is a wall of sound and verb - can we get some 'solo'd' walkthrough?


----------



## JonSolo (May 10, 2017)

They have uploaded tons of videos on YouTube for this.


Rob Elliott said:


> Yikes - that demo is a wall of sound and verb - can we get some 'solo'd' walkthrough?


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> They have uploaded tons of videos on YouTube for this.


great thanks


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yikes - that demo is a wall of sound and verb - can we get some 'solo'd' walkthrough?


Yes, the developer and/or demo composer do seem to love excess reverb.  Fortunately, in the original Etheras (Two and Soul) the reverb can be controlled easily. Actually I prefer my own Lexicon plate reverb over the one in the libraries.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Yes, the developer and/or demo composer do seem to love excess reverb.  Fortunately, in the original Etheras (Two and Soul) the reverb can be controlled easily. Actually I prefer my own Lexicon plate reverb over the one in the libraries.


Yea great to know. Thanks -- and the Lexicon would be good for this.  -- I am also thinking the FabFilter-R would be 'clean' yet warm.


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea great to know. Thanks -- and the Lexicon would be good for this.  -- I am also thinking the FabFilter-R would be 'clean' yet warm.


Agreed, Rob. Also, I used the "Abbey Road" Vocal EQ settings in Fab Filter Pro Q to EQ the Lexicon plate, and had very good results. A tip is to set up the Abbey Road curve once in Fab Filter then save it as a preset.....if someone hasn't done that already.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 11, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Agreed, Rob. Also, I used the "Abbey Road" Vocal EQ settings in Fab Filter Pro Q to EQ the Lexicon plate, and had very good results. A tip is to set up the Abbey Road curve once in Fab Filter then save it as a preset.....if someone hasn't done that already.



What is the "Abbey Road" Vocal EQ setting? I'm not sure I've heard of that before.


----------



## playz123 (May 11, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> What is the "Abbey Road" Vocal EQ setting? I'm not sure I've heard of that before.


There are a number of references to this technique via Google, but check out this YouTube video to start.


----------



## Mundano (May 11, 2017)

Hello,

who is the male voice? 

thank you!


----------



## paulmatthew (May 11, 2017)

Mundano said:


> Hello,
> 
> who is the male voice?
> 
> thank you!


Marco Maccarelli . I assume it's some relation to Stefano .


----------



## StefanoM (May 11, 2017)

Hi guys, stefano here, no relation...  the name is only a
coincidence hahahah.
I was also surprised myself

He Is an Italian Vocalist.
And I wish you good work with Soundscapes...

Thanks !

Bye


----------



## milamu (May 12, 2017)

Hi Time+space team (or Zero-G I don't know),

For sure there are great sounds in this library.
But I have some heavy issues with this library! 

While the Vocal patches load very fast, some of the other patches need up to 10 seconds or more to load (from SSD)
I tried with and without BatchResave, there is no difference.
Some patches have pops or clicks (f.i. at the loop points)
But absolutely not good:
Some patches are crashing Cubase or Kontakt standalone.
I tried it with a second download, it´s the same.

I have Kontakt 5.6.6, Cubase 9.0.10, WIN8.1, sixcore i7 with 64 GB RAM.
My other Kontakt libraries are working without problems.
I think, this library needs an update!

Thanks Mike


----------



## StefanoM (May 12, 2017)

milamu said:


> Hi Time+space team (or Zero-G I don't know),
> 
> For sure there are great sounds in this library.
> But I have some heavy issues with this library!
> ...




HI, about the time load ... 10 seconds are normal.. some patches uses long samples..

Regarding The Pops or clicks ?
Which? 

About crash I advise you not to play while it is loading the samples ... or if you want you can de-activate Real Time Load Function of Kontakt.

Please Wait that the files to be loaded and works all ok..

Thank you very much


----------



## milamu (May 12, 2017)

Hi Stefano,

thanks for this quick answer!
Clicks are at the AnimalPad1 with c3 or d3, Crowd Arpeggio at d3, I had some other, but can't remember for the moment.

I realized that it´s good to wait until the patch is loaded, but I also had an have these crashes.
They appeare randomly, not always if I load certain patches.

Mike


----------



## StefanoM (May 12, 2017)

milamu said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> thanks for this quick answer!
> Clicks are at the AnimalPad1 with c3 or d3, Crowd Arpeggio at d3, I had some other, but can't remember for the moment.
> ...



Ok I Will check this Patches . 
Thanks

About the crash, it's very strage because the only rare case is if you play during the "loading " and only....in some big patches.

I've been using the library for more than a month, and
No crash.

Wait the loading...

When loading is finished.. play and will be all ok..
No crash here.

Kontakt 5.6.6


----------



## milamu (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Stefano!

About crashes: Also Reuben Cornell mentioned these in his review in the samplecast show 43.
I hope there will updates since I started to think about getting my money back.
Looking forward to your updates/fixes!


----------



## evilantal (Jul 5, 2017)

I noticed this library's on sale at Best Service.

I'm curious about the legato patches. Anyone with any experience able to comment on those?
And how do they compare to Ethera 2.0's legato?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 6, 2017)

milamu said:


> Thanks Stefano!
> 
> About crashes: Also Reuben Cornell mentioned these in his review in the samplecast show 43.
> I hope there will updates since I started to think about getting my money back.
> Looking forward to your updates/fixes!


A new update for this has just been released....version 1.2 It requires downloading the entire (and larger) library again, and anyone who purchased it earlier should be receiving an update notice from T&S.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2017)

*
Zero-G Ethera Soundscapes 1.2 update new features and improvements:*


NEW ETHERA PHRASE BUILDER LEGATO ( TIME MODE 90 BPM ) WITH KEYSWITCH
NEW ETHERA PHRASE BUILDER POLYPHONIC ( TIME MODE 90 BPM ) WITH KEYSWITCH
NEW ETHERA SLOW LEGATO CRESCENDO
NEW ETHERA VOCAL ARPEGGIATOR
NEW WAVEFORMS SYNTH
NEW SYNTH PRESETS


----------



## playz123 (Jul 6, 2017)

And BTW, when you go to Batch Resave the update, you also have to point Kontakt to the "Samples" folders when you get missing patches messages. Strange!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2017)

playz123 said:


> And BTW, when you go to Batch Resave the update, you also have to point Kontakt to the "Samples" folders when you get missing patches messages. Strange!



yes, I pointed kontakt while batch saving to the directory where Ethera Soundscapes is installed and it found all.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ethera 2.0 and Ethera soundscapes are my favorite vocal libraries. Really great value. Great legato. Great phrases. Enormous soundscapes (ambient + epic). 
The 1.2 updates brings the phrase builder legato wich is a great idea. Best played at 90 bpm. And can be played polyphonic.
The vocal arpeggio is very useful because of the strange effects it provides.
The male phrases are very useful and ethnic. As the male legato. 
All in all, a very great library with tons of programs, tons of phrases. Oh , and granular synthesis is included !!!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> yes, I pointed kontakt while batch saving to the directory where Ethera Soundscapes is installed and it found all.


Point was that many people just select the Instruments folder when batch resaving, and normally that is fine. But some of the patches in this library are in the Samples folders where one wouldn't expect them to be. If one chooses the main Soundscapes folder, then Kontakt should indeed find everything it needs.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Balefire said:


> How does this compare with Auddict's Ceres? Both are on sale at the moment, but only one will do.


My choice would be to definitely go with one of 'the Etheras'....perhaps consider Ethera 2 if it is on sale as well.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 11, 2017)

Balefire said:


> Glad I took your advice, Playz. Ethera 2.0 sounds very good, a steal at just over forty quid. Some really lovely patches.
> 
> Edit: in the Extra Sounds folder the Uh Epic Legato patch didn't load as it couldn't find the samples. Turned out the patch had incorrect file location. Quickly sorted.
> 
> Also the Ethera Legato patch has a bum C6 when you go to it from D6 and E6. Very noticeable. My only complaint so far.


Yes, a couple of minor glitches (but what library doesn't have them?  ), but most can be 'fixed' by wave editing etc. in other programs like Wavelab. Fortunately, there are not too many. If you are like me, I think you will uses Ethera time and time again. I am most appreciative of sync mode, which another well known library doesn't have, and that reverb is completely adjustable so it's easy to blend Ethera with other libraries. And even the phrases can be chopped up and twisted around to get exactly what one wants. So, overall, I do feel it's very good value for the money, and especially now it's on sale. Enjoy...and don't be afraid to cut and chop or tune up or down as well.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 16, 2017)

Don’t mean to bump such an old thread guys, but I’m having an issue. I bought this two nights ago and have yet to play it because of missing samples. 

Basically just the ‘User’ folder, but that's pretty much what I bought it for. 

Followed instructions, watched YT videos, batch resaved etc. Any ideas?

i7, 16GB RAM, plenty of space. No clue what I’m doing wrong. I’ve deleted and re-downloaded this library 4 times just to makes sure I wasn’t screwing something up...


----------



## Zero-G Ltd (Nov 16, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Don’t mean to bump such an old thread guys, but I’m having an issue. I bought this two nights ago and have yet to play it because of missing samples.
> 
> Basically just the ‘User’ folder, but that's pretty much what I bought it for.
> 
> ...



Hi Steinmetzify,

Sorry to hear that you're having problems - if you get in touch with us at [email protected] then we'll be more than happy to help! We may even be able to set up a TeamViewer session with you so that we can help directly on your computer.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 16, 2017)

Zero-G Ltd said:


> Hi Steinmetzify,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're having problems - if you get in touch with us at [email protected] then we'll be more than happy to help! We may even be able to set up a TeamViewer session with you so that we can help directly on your computer.



Email sent guys, thank you.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 16, 2017)

I did have a similar problem and found a "solution" to it:

1. Batch resave
2. Error missing files
3. browse for missing files
4. Less files missing
5. Select “skip missing”
6. Batch re-save continues
7. redo a batch re-save and no errors


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 16, 2017)

The batch resave worked for me because the files were not where the preset wanted them to be...not even the same drive.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 16, 2017)

Got it working....sort of. Thanks for the tips fellas...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 5, 2018)

I currently have a need for a solo female soprano legato with an "oo" or "oh" vowel, for a cinematic cue. In listening to various Ethera samples of Clara, I think she would do the trick (I already have the older, "free" Clara library ... alas, there aren't any legatos in there, and this part will be exposed enough that it really needs the legato). But I am confused about the Ethera 2.0 vs Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 offerings. I read earlier in this thread that the Clara phrase content is different, but are the legato vowels the same in both offerings? I also don't have much of a need for any of the ambiences or synth instruments that are the other parts of Soundscapes ... I'm looking almost exclusively at the female vocal element, and am wondering how Ethera 2.0 and Soundscapes compare in that regard specifically.

EDIT: I've just purchased Ethera Soundscapes 2.0, mainly based on the presence of the Emotive Legato feature which additional research has led to believe is exclusive to Soundscapes. But I'm still interested to hear what types of features Ethera 2.0 has over and above what I've just added to my studio.


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 6, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I currently have a need for a solo female soprano legato with an "oo" or "oh" vowel, for a cinematic cue. In listening to various Ethera samples of Clara, I think she would do the trick (I already have the older, "free" Clara library ... alas, there aren't any legatos in there, and this part will be exposed enough that it really needs the legato). But I am confused about the Ethera 2.0 vs Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 offerings. I read earlier in this thread that the Clara phrase content is different, but are the legato vowels the same in both offerings? I also don't have much of a need for any of the ambiences or synth instruments that are the other parts of Soundscapes ... I'm looking almost exclusively at the female vocal element, and am wondering how Ethera 2.0 and Soundscapes compare in that regard specifically.
> 
> EDIT: I've just purchased Ethera Soundscapes 2.0, mainly based on the presence of the Emotive Legato feature which additional research has led to believe is exclusive to Soundscapes. But I'm still interested to hear what types of features Ethera 2.0 has over and above what I've just added to my studio.





Hi, in Ethera Soundscapes 2.0, as you will have seen, there are many vocal patches. Of course The Emotive True Legato is something very powerful and ultra realistic, but also the other vocal patches are very useful and creative, many legatos, phrase legetato, etc. Ethera 2.0 (Blue) has a different True Legato, less articulate but equally interesting to create more "Celtic" sounds using a nice reverb, obviously it has many vocal phrases and some vocal pads. Ethera 2.0 ( blue ) has for example also a beautiful patches called "Italian Legato" which with it you can constructs Italo-Latin vocal phrases ( in extra bonus sounds )
Ethera 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 have completely different samples (always coming from the beautiful and versatile voice of Clara...
but not only, as in soundscapes).
Each "Etheras" ( present & future ) always contains different samples, in this way, if a user wants, can expand the series without having same samples , to have more choice of material over time, splitting the budget during the time,to build a large and powerful library.

I hope I have helped you.

Bye


----------

